# Copper Canyon, Mexico ~Video~



## JARhead (Dec 16, 2004)

Warning: They are huge.

Click here for vid page!


----------



## abegetchell (Sep 24, 2004)

JARhead said:


> Warning: They are huge.
> 
> Click here for vid page!


That's a very pretty big red X you have there, buddy.


----------



## JARhead (Dec 16, 2004)

abegetchell said:


> That's a very pretty big red X you have there, buddy.


???

In terms of?


----------



## abegetchell (Sep 24, 2004)

JARhead said:


> ???
> 
> In terms of?


I get 404 errors when clicking on the links to download the movies on the video page itself because your link is malformed. It currently (and incorrectly) is formatted like this:

http://www.schnauzers.ws/\\www.schnauzers.ws\mexico1.mpg

It should be formatted like this:

http://www.schnauzers.ws/mexico1.mpg

It works fine when using the second form.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

You may want to relink your vids. They're not in the right spot for downloading.Those are great pictures of your trip though! I'd love to head on down there for a little vacation myself.


----------



## JARhead (Dec 16, 2004)

~martini~ said:


> You may want to relink your vids. They're not in the right spot for downloading.


Problem solved! Thanks.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

should break it up into 3 videos...long load time


----------



## Squelch (Nov 12, 2004)

*Copper Canyon tours*

I'm told one of the better Barranco Cobre (Copper Canyon) MTB tour companies is http://www.remolino.com. Ray Molina has been doing tours in the area for many years and I hear his jaunts usually end up doing some unexpectedly cool stuff.

BTW, I believe Ray is the guy who developed the first 4-inch MTB wheels so he could do sand dune rides at Samalayuca. His wheels are used by many Iditabike racers as well. His web site no longer says anything about trips to the Dunes at Samalayuca, but if you contact him, you might want to ask about it.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Crazy!*



JARhead said:


> Warning: They are huge.
> 
> Click here for vid page!


Just got my Western Spirit catalog in the mail today! Where do I sign?? 
Thank goodness for the vid geeks that came out to lend a hand........ 

Looks like you had a blast. I went to New Zealand last year with a group that guide CC trips as well. Thanks for the clip.


----------



## mtbnewguy (Nov 29, 2004)

anyone has a video/ pics of the last edition of "la onza" race in creel? the race was held two weeks ago (july 7-10), it was a cycling fest that included road/ mtb criteriums, xc racing, downhill and road races. very nice festival.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Now do you understand why do we need a Mexico Board???   

We have awesome places to ride all along the country.

Come down here!


----------



## mtbnewguy (Nov 29, 2004)

*riding in mexico!*

plan a visit to ciudad juarez the second weekend of october, for a fun 100km race called chupacabras,

check it out: www.chupacabras100km.org

registration is now open!


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

Cool video. 

Music................ wow............... i mean wow. had to watch it on mute


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Sweeeeetttt!!!*

Sweet movies JARhead... Thanks for fixin the links.


----------



## JARhead (Dec 16, 2004)

PAmtbiker said:


> Sweet movies JARhead... Thanks for fixin the links.


No problemo.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for posting the video.

Was that one ride, or multiple rides in one video?

Are the other trails you rode similar to this or different?


----------



## JARhead (Dec 16, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Thanks for posting the video.
> 
> Was that one ride, or multiple rides in one video?
> 
> Are the other trails you rode similar to this or different?


Each of the videos are one ride. The terrain in Copper Canyon varies from the top to the bottom. Up top it's sort of like a moonscape with a mix of old lava formations that are like slickrock and some desert scape as well. Down in the valley it's a more rich soil but can still be rocky.

To be honest, I went for the experience. To be able to sample another country in an area that has not been spoiled by proximaty to the boarder is truly amazing. The culture is phenomenal. Oh yeh, the riding ain't half bad either.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Videos? I only found 1 Mexico video. Are there others?

Edit: There it is, the second video. Downloading now.
http://www.schnauzers.ws/mexico/copper-canyon,-mexico-video.html


----------



## jordancote (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks for posting the info on here!

i spent a great amount of time in mexico and copper canyon is a great place! i had a great time.

i always wanted to know if there were any good places to ride in Chiapas or Veracruz state, if anyone knows, can you please share

jordan


----------

